# cannot resolve: Host name lookup failure



## kr651129 (Nov 5, 2012)

I installed FreeBSD on my server today via PC-BSD because I was having problems with ZFS.  Everything went fine except my Ethernet wasn't configured automatically like sysinstall normally does it.  It got an IP from the router and I could see it in the router config but I couldn't ssh into it.  After reading a little bit in the handbook I made this change to /etc/rc.conf


```
ifconfig_nfe0=inet 192.168.15.207 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

Now I can ssh into it but I can't seem to resolve anything when I ping google or yahoo.  Anyone know the next step I should take in troubleshooting this?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2012)

Put your nameservers into /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## kr651129 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks!  I'm one step closer, maybe I'm missing something.

Here's what I've added to /etc/resolve.conf


```
defaultrouter="192.168.15.1"
nameserver 192.168.15.1
```

ping google:

```
PING www.google.com (172.194.79.105): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: No route to host
...
```


----------



## kr651129 (Nov 5, 2012)

ok, had a stupid moment, my router isn't my dns, the only machine I have that has internet on it right now is windows and I can't find the DNS on here and network-tools.com gives me one but it doesn't seem to want to work.

edit:
I took the easy way out and used sysinstall


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2012)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> Here's what I've added to /etc/resolve.conf
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


You might want to read resolv.conf(5).


----------

